# London, Are The Streets Really Paved With Gold?



## Relocate (Apr 13, 2007)

Over the years London has become one of the main capitals of the world, and now hosts a vast array of different ethnic communities.

The UK is very big in finance and service industries, which are attracting a great number of visitors from overseas - many of whom have decided to stay.

The commonwealth is still very strong and can often help with the immigration process from a commonwealth country.


----------



## attagirl (Apr 25, 2007)

I cannot imagine that it is literally paved with gold but figuratively speaking there is money there. I am interested in moving there but do not have a whole lot of information at this time. Is there any information that you think I should know.


----------



## Peterc (Apr 23, 2007)

London is booming, I suppose it always has been. I have heard immigration tends to be much tougher and are considering a points system adapted from the Australians.
London is good but very very very expensive.


----------



## tygwyn (Apr 20, 2007)

Peterc said:


> London is booming, I suppose it always has been. I have heard immigration tends to be much tougher and are considering a points system adapted from the Australians.
> London is good but very very very expensive.


A points system like they use for immigration purposes to Australia would be a very good idea in my opinion


----------



## Peterc (Apr 23, 2007)

I could not agree with you more. I moved to London and I pay my taxes etc. What is a real drain on the economy is people that move to the UK. Cannot and are not interested in learning or speaking english, claim benefits and get given a free council house - now that I am opposed to.


----------



## tygwyn (Apr 20, 2007)

Peterc said:


> I could not agree with you more. I moved to London and I pay my taxes etc. What is a real drain on the economy is people that move to the UK. Cannot and are not interested in learning or speaking english, claim benefits and get given a free council house - now that I am opposed to.


Spot on.........you took the words right out of my mouth!!!


----------



## Peterc (Apr 23, 2007)

Dont get me going on this one - in fact looks like you just have! I live in Blackheath in London which to me is one of the more affluent and nicer areas in London to live. If I walk 20 minutes down the road to Lewisham, you will not even hear one english sounding voice which is crazy!


----------



## dewseramma (Jun 24, 2007)

We've been over for almost 2 years and even though my company moved us, we still spent money out of pocket to get situated. Depending on where you are moving from in the US, you may have a shock on cost of living. If you live on the east or west coast, housing won't seem too bad, but from anywhere else in the US it's VERY expensive. With the dollar so low everything will seem outrageous until you stop converting the money (which takes a while). We have found that our standard of living has changed drastically by moving over here- much smaller house, less retail therapy, and minimal dining out. I make a very good salary over here (to their standareds) but it really turns out that I took a pay cut over here.

On the positive side, you learn that some of the things we have in the US really aren't important and you can live with less. We have enjoyed the ease of travel and getting around Europe.

Be prepared to have your "English" constantly corrected.


----------



## Penguins_Pet_Pumpkin (Jul 16, 2007)

dewseramma said:


> On the positive side, you learn that some of the things we have in the US really aren't important and you can live with less. We have enjoyed the ease of travel and getting around Europe.
> 
> Be prepared to have your "English" constantly corrected.


There are areas in England that are more affordable. The Southeast (where I live) and from what I'm told, some regions in the North, are still not so expensive.

I was a bit put off at first by the idea that most people live in terraces and semis. However, you get used to the idea pretty quickly. We just bought a semi in Hastings (one of the inexpensive areas) and it's quite beautiful. The neighbours on both sides are lovely, and we're walking distance from town (although walking back is a drain - all uphill; thank god for the great bus system).

I have to say, I sort of get a kick out of having my English corrected. I was something of an English guru back in the States, and I married an English stickler - "proper English" as he'd tell you - so I'm relearning everything from someone who knows what he's talking about. I've been able to prove other people wrong when they've corrected some of my English anyway. So bring it on!


----------



## smcquie (Jun 11, 2007)

Penguins_Pet_Pumpkin said:


> There are areas in England that are more affordable. The Southeast (where I live) and from what I'm told, some regions in the North, are still not so expensive.
> 
> I was a bit put off at first by the idea that most people live in terraces and semis. However, you get used to the idea pretty quickly. We just bought a semi in Hastings (one of the inexpensive areas) and it's quite beautiful. The neighbours on both sides are lovely, and we're walking distance from town (although walking back is a drain - all uphill; thank god for the great bus system).
> 
> I have to say, I sort of get a kick out of having my English corrected. I was something of an English guru back in the States, and I married an English stickler - "proper English" as he'd tell you - so I'm relearning everything from someone who knows what he's talking about. I've been able to prove other people wrong when they've corrected some of my English anyway. So bring it on!



You are right on the money here penguin - some areas are definitely cheaper. Up in Manchester I rent a city centre 2 bed penthouse for LESS than I was paying for a small 1 bed flat in Wimbledon. Amazing! And my salary hasn't decreased moving north either - happy days! General cost of living (pints etc) are cheaper up here as well, and personally I think the scenery is gorgeous and more like the England I had pictured before I moved over here.
My Aussie accent has lessened over the years, but I never hide it and I think it's funny when I say things differently - I'm not wrong, I'm just not English and most people are fine with that.


----------



## Penguins_Pet_Pumpkin (Jul 16, 2007)

One of my husband's co-workers is about to be shipped over here from America. Keith (the hubby) and I were talking about this in Messenger yesterday, as he's currently in California at a business conference. No, by the way, he's not the American - I am. He spends more time in America than I do though.

Anyway, we were thinking the co-worker is probably going to want to commute to Richmond, once she sees housing prices there. It's the Richmond near London, not the other one. Transport between here, Hastings, and the London area is not terrific, unfortunately. 

I suppose Manchester is too far to send her to live if she's going to work in Richmond. Too bad though. I could ask you give her an intro to England for us - including what my husband did to me when I first got here - giving lots of incorrect (but funny) pronunciations. Skyzors indeed. (scissors)


----------



## smcquie (Jun 11, 2007)

Penguins_Pet_Pumpkin said:


> I suppose Manchester is too far to send her to live if she's going to work in Richmond. Too bad though. I could ask you give her an intro to England for us - including what my husband did to me when I first got here - giving lots of incorrect (but funny) pronunciations. Skyzors indeed. (scissors)


Yep, Manchester to London on a daily basis would be a heck of a commute - though it's not as far away as people think - just over 2 hours on the express train to Euston station. Richmond (london) is sooo lovely though, she'll enjoy it if she likes shopping!


----------



## yummymummy150 (Sep 8, 2007)

scotland, is part of uk. cheaper homes, less crime; lot of open county side, shame the sun is not hot


----------

